# Odd "Delete a Location" error



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey all..

Long time subscriber and have been happy with D (At&ton the other hand. lol). but seeing an odd error lately..

Have a HR54, one of the 4k tuners, 2 minis, and a old HR44.. No issues.. Reverse Band LNB.. can watch 4k. and all is good..

Fast forward to the last 2-3 days.. we can be happily watching TV on the tv that has the DVR.. then watching TV (not required) elsewhere with a mini.. Out of the blue, the audio/video cuts out and get the error about "Delete a location" and that I'm authorized for 0 locations and I need to delete 3 locations.. say what?

I've RBR'ed the unit.. powered evertthing off.. refreshed services.. etc.. any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Seems like your minis got deleted from your account. Contact tech support


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yet another reason why I won’t go solely with a server/client setup.


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

ok.. called into support. they said they see all the receivers.. (took forever to get through their 'after hours' support).. Nice guy took my info and stated that they have bee seeing this issue the last few weeks and this is the third call this week that he had, and that there is no fix. They said they pulled some logs from the receiver and would be 'watching' it. whatever that is worth.. and would contact me once there is a resolution.. 

luckily I do have a HR44 on the system that runs like a champ.. so that will be my backup until the issue is fixed.. odd..


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Two Genies? Please confirm.

I thought the reason behind not having 2 Genies was because the minis couldn't figure out which Genie to connect to?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

xrobmn said:


> Have a HR54, one of the 4k tuners, 2 minis, and a old HR44..


DIRECTV only allows one Genie per account.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> DIRECTV only allows one Genie per account.


This might be your problem then. Is your HR44 showing additional client locations


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> This might be your problem then. Is your HR44 showing additional client locations


sorry for the slow reply.. dealing with ATT made me want to cry a bit.. I have the HR54 with 4 minis (1 - 4k).. and my bad typo.. a HR24 (stand alone HR DVR)..

I called Friday and was told "it'll be fine" as it stopped that error when I was on the phone.. come saturday. all day acted up.. called in.. nice guy.. did same things.. had me remove the clients from the setup.. then got the nice 745 access card error.. did resets.. etc.. nada.. so said he's rush ship a new unit for a Monday delivery.

Monday gets here. nothing as of 8:30pm CDT.. Look online.. says 4/18.. ugh. so call in. was told "the date of 4/18 is the install that. that's the day it leave the warehouse.. then add another -3-5 days".. I asked for a tracking number.. they said they do not get one until it is out for delivery.. huh?

But was told (after being bounced around) that they are expressing it and I'd have it Tuesday..

Tuesday.. 8:30pm.. called in. "where my box".. same story as above.. except "sir... we promise that you'll have it by 8:00pm from fedex today.. 4/16 tuesday".. was like " it's 8:30pm".. response "guess you're not getting it then". so get a supervisor that told me the same thing. takes 3-5 days.. no items are processed on weekends and after 8pm'ish.. then promised I'd have it weds morning (today). asked for tracking.. was told again they do not get tracking numbers until it's out for delivery.. ..

seen fedex drive by twice and no box..

at least it's raining. I'm working from home. and can at least be in awe with the pretty screen savers they scroll past. lol

thinking this is the new directv.. as much as I did not want to see it.. and others already have. lol.. charter is looking good.. except no protection plan for hardware and devices..


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

This kind of deception is exactly what I don't like about Directv, and they do it in almost every aspect of their operation!
Just tell people an honest shipping date and then there are no worries. I remember once dealing with a company that said 3-5 days and I said please tell me you can get the part to me sooner.
The guy replied, if you want me to lie to you I can tell you it will arrive tomorrow. I laughed and said thanks for your honesty.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

xrobmn said:


> sorry for the slow reply.. dealing with ATT made me want to cry a bit.. I have the HR54 with 4 minis (1 - 4k).. and my bad typo.. a HR24 (stand alone HR DVR)..
> 
> I called Friday and was told "it'll be fine" as it stopped that error when I was on the phone.. come saturday. all day acted up.. called in.. nice guy.. did same things.. had me remove the clients from the setup.. then got the nice 745 access card error.. did resets.. etc.. nada.. so said he's rush ship a new unit for a Monday delivery.
> 
> ...


Saddens me to see such a post. People shouldn't have to go thru this. They (ATT) expect prompt payment but do nothing with "prompt" in mind for their subscribers.

Rich


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm on hold right now as I have the same "Delete a location" "Your account is only authorized for 0 locations. You must remove 3 locations from the list below." I've been on hold forever. I have a single geni, 3 satellites (and two other non-geni main boxes). Only seeing this on the Geni. Anyone have any idea how to fix this without going through hours of hold time? (Note that I haven't changed a thing with our system in 3 years. And yes, I did Red Button Reset.)

Not sure if related, or not, but I'm also getting unwatchable pixelated channels on my other two non-geni DVRs. For example 206 (ESPN) and 229 (HGTV) are unwatchably pixelated. (I have RBR'd these too.)


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

oenophile said:


> I'm on hold right now as I have the same "Delete a location" "Your account is only authorized for 0 locations. You must remove 3 locations from the list below." I've been on hold forever. I have a single geni, 3 satellites (and two other non-geni main boxes). Only seeing this on the Geni. Anyone have any idea how to fix this without going through hours of hold time? (Note that I haven't changed a thing with our system in 3 years. And yes, I did Red Button Reset.)
> 
> Not sure if related, or not, but I'm also getting unwatchable pixelated channels on my other two non-geni DVRs. For example 206 (ESPN) and 229 (HGTV) are unwatchably pixelated. (I have RBR'd these too.)


I've now been on hold 1 hour. I have tried online chat (seems broken), Twitter (no reply after saying there would be a reply) and Facebook Messenger (no reply). All 3 are links directly from D*'s website and no reply from any. Is there any solution that doesn't involve me staying on hold forever? Thank you. (So frustrating.)


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Its not just me. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190742993172606976


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

This on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190742993172606976


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

oenophile said:


> Not sure if related, or not, but I'm also getting unwatchable pixelated channels on my other two non-geni DVRs. For example 206 (ESPN) and 229 (HGTV) are unwatchably pixelated. (I have RBR'd these too.)


Problem cropped up with channels on satellite at 99W. SD versions of channels unaffected. Remove "Hide SD duplicates" from your display settings to be able to accrss the SD channels until this is fixed.


----------



## adam999 (Jul 6, 2007)

HR44 here and I had the same "Delete a location" error the OP mentioned. Rebooting did not help, as it dropped me back to the same screen. However, as I was running through their troubleshooting site (in a desperate attempt to not have to call them), I eventually came to the link AT&T Troubleshoot & Resolve, which was going to "refresh" my equipment. Clicked that and the "Delete a location" error immediately went away.

Now I'm just back in the same boat as everyone else where the 99ca channels are pixellated, but at least I can see everything else and watch items previously recorded.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

adam999 said:


> HR44 here and I had the same "Delete a location" error the OP mentioned. Rebooting did not help, as it dropped me back to the same screen. However, as I was running through their troubleshooting site (in a desperate attempt to not have to call them), I eventually came to the link AT&T Troubleshoot & Resolve, which was going to "refresh" my equipment. Clicked that and the "Delete a location" error immediately went away.
> 
> Now I'm just back in the same boat as everyone else where the 99ca channels are pixellated, but at least I can see everything else and watch items previously recorded.


After 110 minutes on hold, DirecTV picked up. (I had already tried refreshing receivers online by the way.) The tech support person explained that the nationwide pixelated channel issue was unrelated to my "Delete locations" issue. She sent a signal to refresh authorizations and that did eliminate the "Delete locations" issue. It didn't fix the pixelated channels issue.

I'd bet a serious amount of money that the pixelated channel issue caused the "Delete locations" issue in some way. Support said no but there's no way this is a coincidence (that it's happened to others in this thread today too).

Anyway hope someone sees this and it helps.


----------



## DornoDiosMio (Jul 17, 2013)

I rebooted and got the Delete a location error. It usually comes up for me anytime I reboot. Apparently I was lucky, because after about a minute I received authorization and all 4 TV's in the house began functioning again. At least in regards to the channels that still function, lol.

They send down the signal to "Authorize" your service via the Satellite. So I'm just guessing here, but I imagine if DTV were trying to send that signal from one of the satellites that is currently having issues you might not receive the data intended to authorize your service.

You might just receive a garbled version of that data which obviously can't be fixed with DTV's built in error recovery. So I'm assuming when you called them they sent a signal to re-activate service and by now the engineers know that any signals to activate service should be sent from alternate satellites if possible.

So it's entirely plausible to me that indeed these two issues are correlated in some way. It's also possible that DTV customer support isn't aware of it. I'd say there is a chance that they are aware the two issues are correlated and have been told by management to deny it. After all any customer waiting on hold for nearly 2 hours is not going to be happy and DTV would love nothing more than to deny responsibility for the problem.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

oenophile said:


> After 110 minutes on hold, DirecTV picked up. (I had already tried refreshing receivers online by the way.) The tech support person explained that the nationwide pixelated channel issue was unrelated to my "Delete locations" issue. She sent a signal to refresh authorizations and that did eliminate the "Delete locations" issue. It didn't fix the pixelated channels issue.
> 
> I'd bet a serious amount of money that the pixelated channel issue caused the "Delete locations" issue in some way. Support said no but there's no way this is a coincidence (that it's happened to others in this thread today too).
> 
> Anyway hope someone sees this and it helps.


Can we make that bet? Because I will take you to the cleaners. The two are no where near related


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Can we make that bet? Because I will take you to the cleaners. The two are no where near related


I'm not going to argue because I don't know. But some interesting facts:
1) I've never had this happen before in 4 years of owning the Genie. Nothing changed in my system. 
2) scrambled signals have been known to cause random errors in D* receivers (things similar to this have happened)
3) others here reported the exact same coincidence
4) I had refreshed and re authorized online and it had no effect 
5) the support person immediately knew what was wrong and was able to reauthorize almost instantly.

Could be unrelated. More likely it isn't a coincidence. We won't ever know because D* won't say.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DornoDiosMio said:


> but I imagine if DTV were trying to send that signal from one of the satellites that is currently having issues you might not receive the data intended to authorize your service.


The EMMs coming from 101W ! Only.


----------

